
Wisconsin lost 10% of dairy farmers, in biggest decline ever as trade wars raged - belltaco
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/trump-trade-war-impact-farmers-wisconsin-biggest-decline-on-record-2020-1-1028815780
======
NotSammyHagar
It's sad to see family farms keep getting ground down into the dust like this.
It was already happening of course, but it's only accelerated based on the
trade war. There is too much milk production for our domestic market, prices
aren't high enough to support the number of farmers we have, and apparently
lots of the profit or price differential between what farmers are paid and
what we pay in the store is captured by middle men.

We need a better social safety network to help people when this happens to
them. I'm sure there are no words to describe how devastating it is to lose
your life's work to bankruptcy. It happened to my great grandfather in the
depression, I think he never recovered.

